# pse bow madness



## ohiobuckboy65

i just ordered a pse bowmadness last night. from all the reviews ive seen ive seen that its a really good bow. does anyone else have one if so how do you like it.


----------



## outdoorsman3

nice. im sure you will like it.


----------



## nathanrogers

i hope you didn't get the package, that stuff is garbage. also, why not goto a local shop and shoot and buy it there?


----------



## Sighting In

Did you get a 2011 or 2012? I'll tell you what, I like the new cams even better. They felt smoother, and I think they are more adjustable. Plus, I believe they had less kick.


----------



## N7709K

Just the reg? Or xs/xl?


----------



## huntingfishing

im prety sure he got the reg and 2010


----------



## ohiobuckboy65

reg. and not sure year it was a deal on line $350 for a $600 bow thats why i didnt get it at a pro shop and heres the link that i got it at. and yes i got the package but i have stuff i will be putting on it.


----------



## string snapper

have any of you guys seen the 2012 pse bowmadness g3 it looks amazing


----------



## Sighting In

Same riser and limbs as last year. Only think is new cams. I couldn't shoot the 3g, but I did shoot the XL, which I liked very much. It felt very similar as last years. It honestly might have been smoother and more comfortable, and it had a bit less kick, which there wasn't much to begin with.


----------



## wiskerbisket

I shoot the 2012 XS and love it!! I like the feel of the 3g its nice and more accurate from longer distances i just like the feel of the shorter ATA on the XS. The only thing at this point that i noticed is that the serving where the cam stop hits is beginning to separate and the cam stop seems cheap. otherwise its the best bow I have ever shot or owned.


----------



## gunner77

if i get another solocam it will definately be a bowmadness 3g


----------



## Rebel17

Next bow im getting wich will be right after christmas will probly be the new bowmadness, if not that it will be the 2011 evo:wink:


----------



## helix33

Sighting In said:


> Same riser and limbs as last year. Only think is new cams. I couldn't shoot the 3g, but I did shoot the XL, which I liked very much. It felt very similar as last years. It honestly might have been smoother and more comfortable, and it had a bit less kick, which there wasn't much to begin with.


The 2011 and 2012 bow Madness XL are Identical bows including the cam. The 2011 bow Madness 32 or MC is totally different including the riser than the 2012 Bow Madness 3G.


----------



## B Jones 54

ive got a pse bow madness xs. it shoots great. shot first deer on first day at 30 yds. no prob!


----------



## ndfastang

I have a 2010 XS and love it. Mine's set at 62# with the 50-60 limbs. Awesome bow. I like the draw MUCH better than my buddy's new Z7 and a Bear Carnage that I've tried. This bow is awesome for the short ATA and light weight. I wish I could get the newer one with that skulz graphics on it. I LOVE this bow for my stand. Great for short blinds and very maneuverable in the thick trees. 

Enjoy!!!

Dave


----------



## Sighting In

helix33 said:


> The 2011 and 2012 bow Madness XL are Identical bows including the cam. The 2011 bow Madness 32 or MC is totally different including the riser than the 2012 Bow Madness 3G.


No, I'm positive that the new BMXL has a new cam. It's got a red module on it, and a slightly different shape compared to last year's. I've shot both. The new one does not have the lower-limb kick of the 2011, and it's a tad smoother.


----------



## helix33

Sighting In said:


> No, I'm positive that the new BMXL has a new cam. It's got a red module on it, and a slightly different shape compared to last year's. I've shot both. The new one does not have the lower-limb kick of the 2011, and it's a tad smoother.


The mod is different but the Cam and everything else is the same.


----------

